
Bitcoin: Too Big to Fail - edward
http://europe.newsweek.com/bitcoin-too-big-fail-418481?rm=eu
======
djaychela
I think it's difficult to argue that Bitcoin hasn't failed - perhaps not
completely (as in total collapse), but it's certainly not been the financial
revolution that it was proclaimed to be a couple of years ago - shortly before
the price tanked and it's not recovered.

I say this as someone who had an incredibly interesting year a few years ago,
getting into mining bitcoin and other crypto, and who holds what was at one
point a few thousand £ of bitcoin. I still hold the same about, but clearly
worth a fraction of that amount, but I'm not expecting the peak value to be
reached in the near future.

The technology has shown itself to be viable (with sensible changes made), but
bitcoin is tainted in the mind of the public as tied forever with organised
crime, drug dealing and purchasing of illegal goods anonymously. I could be
wrong (I hope I am!), but I think while the technology will survive, bitcoin
itself is looking sadly dead in the water.

~~~
DotSauce
I disagree, Bitcoin is looking better than ever. I've been a miner for years.
It was the best performing currency of 2015 and has remained surprisingly
stable in recent months through all this time and uncertainty. The problem of
block size is a great problem to have. It's like any technology business
dealing with scaling issues. Bitcoin will revolutionize dozens of industries
because of the many benefits it offers. To me, it is very clear; there is no
denying that it will happen in due time. I have very little doubt in the
success of Bitcoin, just as I have very little doubt that millions more people
will be using the Internet in 2016 than did in 2015.

~~~
bduerst
How was Bitcoin the best performing currency of 2015?

